# Money Clips



## broitblat (May 2, 2009)

I picked up a few money clips from CSUSA.

Clockwise from upper-left: Tulipwood, Olive, Amboyna




 
(looks like I missed some wax build-up on the tulipwood)

These were fun and easy to make, but I don't know how practical they'll be to use.

  -Barry


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 3, 2009)

They might work well for holding a small stash! 

Nice work.


----------



## DurocShark (May 11, 2009)

broitblat said:


> (looks like I missed some wax build-up on the tulipwood)




I hate it when photos show flaws that you can barely see in person. 

How big are they?


----------



## cnirenberg (May 11, 2009)

Barry,
Those came out great.  They really show off the wood.


----------



## broitblat (May 11, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> How big are they?


 
The disks are about 1 1/2" in diameter.

  -Barry


----------



## ed4copies (May 11, 2009)

They look great, and I wish you luck.

They didn't sell for me --- a decade or so ago.  Can't tell you how MANY people asked me, WHO uses a money clip any more????  (If you come up with a clever answer, let me know - I liked making them!!)


----------



## Rollerbob (May 11, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> They look great, and I wish you luck.
> 
> They didn't sell for me --- a decade or so ago. Can't tell you how MANY people asked me, WHO uses a money clip any more???? (If you come up with a clever answer, let me know - I liked making them!!)


 How about fancy chip bag clips?


----------



## Gordon (May 11, 2009)

Barry 

Nice job - - - the olivewood is my favorite.


----------



## seawolf (May 11, 2009)

LOL says use a differant clip and sell as broaches or pendants (might be a little heavy for ear rings)
Mark


----------



## nava1uni (May 17, 2009)

I use a money clip.  It keeps it from getting lost when I put my hands in my pocket for something.  I use a silver one and one made from cocobola that I bought a the Ann Harbor, Michigan Arts and Crafts Festival.


----------



## ed4copies (May 17, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> I use a money clip.  It keeps it from getting lost when I put my hands in my pocket for something.  I use a silver one and one made from cocobola that I bought a the Ann Harbor, Michigan Arts and Crafts Festival.




Now I know who bought the ONE I sold!!








(Yes, this is a joke)


----------



## nava1uni (May 17, 2009)

Now I know who I bought it from.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------

